# Anyone had success with Frozen Embryos after a BFP from the fresh cycle?



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

I am looking for a glimmer of hope   


My DE cycle gave us 4 embryos. I had 2 put back (an 8 cell and a 9 cell both Grade B) and at my 6 week scan 2 heartbeats were visible. By 8 weeks only 1 had survived. Sadly I lost my DS as 21w (TFMR   )
The remaining 2 8 cell Grade B's were frozen and after the PM on my DS, any genetic/chromosomal issue was ruled out and now I am ready to try a FET.


My only concern is that the 2 fresh embryos gave me a twin BFP initially and realistically what are the chances of getting a further BFP (live birth) from the same batch of embryos?


Has anyone got a BFP from the fresh cycle, had embryos to freeze and gone on to get a BFP (live birth) from those? Or am I clutching......


----------



## Micheleclaw (May 8, 2012)

Hi there, we had two unsuccessful fets after our successful fresh transfer that became our daughter. I remember thinking after they failed how i wish we'd 'not wasted our time and my age on 6 months of fets' however thing is you are not a stastic and that one FET could work Amd there are so many for whom it does. I have a friend who had a day three low grade FET after the birth of her son - it was to be her last attempt, she was 38, and voila a little girl was born. So ther is always the possibility. X


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Hi - So sorry to hear of your loss, but hope my story may give some hope: 
My second cycle (BFP - initially twins but lost one and resulted in DS1) produced some frosties that eventually became our twins!  I should also point out that our clinic didn't want to freeze the embies saying they weren't good enough quality, but I really pushed it and they felt sorry for me (age!) so did.  The embryologist at my new clinic who defrosted them said they looked fine, and voila!  
I say you never can tell.  Good luck.


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi nvb,
I'd say the fact that both your embryos implanted in the first cycle implanted is a good sign. It means your embies were strong and.good enough to to develop. An FET has exactly the same chance of success as a fresh cycle given the same quality of embryos, and your first cycle shows you had some sticky ones. The first success doesn't affect the chance of getting another, (e.g. thinking two bfps in a row is unlikely) because each event is independent.
I had a bfp in my fresh cycle,  which unfortunately turned out to be ectopic, and i'm currently in 2ww for fet, so I've given this some thought!

Dix


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Thank you ladies. I have done some searching online and found some pretty inspiring stories so I am trying to remain optimistic. The main reason is that as we used a donor, these 2 embryos are the last link I have to my DS and are kind of extra special to me    (not that frozen embryos are any less special to anyone else...but just because we lost our DS)


Dix...I hope that you get lucky with your FET and I am sorry to hear about the ectopic. I can only imagine how scary that was as when I had my blighted ovum, they intially thought it could have been ectopic and I was terrified! xxx


Vixx...Amazing!!!! Fantastic news on your twins and Congratulations. God, I can only dream that we get half as lucky xxx


Michele...I am sorry that FET did not work for you but thank you for the story about your friend xxxx


We have our appointment at the clinic next week so I will hopefully be able to start asap. Next question is....medicated or unmedicated.......


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi hon xxx Sorry been so busy not been on FF for a while....MEDICATED!!!! without a doubt - don't leave anything to chance xxxxxxxxxx

Crossing everything xxxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi I thought I would also give you a positive story.  I had a BFP  (both implanted) from a fresh transfer. Sadly mc at 6 weeks. However, two years later our surrogate is pregnant with twin boys from the same batch!! Fingers crossed for you.   


Jan X


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Maddy....hope all is going ok with you    I really want to try as unmedicated as possible as I have regular cycles and looking at the data, there is very little difference in the stats between medicated and unmedicated. I will go with whatever my clinic suggest but as we are also reaching the top of the donor list for another fresh cycle, I would like to keep my system as free of [email protected] as possible. I have read that if you ovulate and have regular cycles then you can have part medicated where your lining is checked after ovulation and then you take the progesterone support. As we only have 2 embryos, I don't want to pump myself up with drugs and then get to the defrost and they fail to make it    I know how fragile they are. 


Sopical....Congratulations!!! How amazing to get twins. Bet you are super excited xxx


I read a story on another website where a lady had a fresh cycle and had her DD. She had 3 frosties and as she was over 40, the clinic agreed to put them all back and bingo....she now has triplets!!!!!


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Just wanted to add on the medicated / natural debate:  I went for natural as my cycle is usually fairly regular, and I decided that if it wasn't I would just go the next time.  In fact, having no drugs etc I feel made this my most relaxed ever cycle and I suspect contributed to its success.  Of course, it's different if you're cycle is not usually regular or if you need to have transfer at a particular time for some reason...

Good luck!


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Vixx. That is my thinking at the moment. AF showed up this morning so I am hoping I can track ovulation this cycle and if I don't respond naturally then by CD21 I will start DR and try medicated. My Consultant may have other plans.....I forget that he is the expert    xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Bump


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Sadly my FET gave me a BFN. The 2 embryos both survived the defrost but were a 5 cell and a 7 cell xx


----------

